# Looking for LTs need suggestions



## GoatOnMeth (May 5, 2009)

Im looking for high hp/torque gains in the low end while still being unoticable by cops. I have magna flow cat backs, also what should I go h-pipe or x-pipe?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Are there gains forn an h or x pipe. Its hard to add power to a car without making it louder when you hit exhaust stuff.

Do you have an LS1 or LS2. Easiest power would be 243 heads if your an LS1. Headers are the real money maker and basis for power but will make you really noticable.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My KNN cai gave me about 15hp after my tune but I did lose in the low. From about 2k on there is a noticable difference though.


----------



## GoatOnMeth (May 5, 2009)

Ive got a LS2 M6, im looking at a pair of SLP LTs what you guys think?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I have Kooks and would suggest them to anyone that can afford them,but if not coated Pacesetters are alot more affordable.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have Pacesetter and im very happy with them. I just dont know how you are going to keep your car on not being a cop magnet.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I have Kooks with catless mids and it sounds great bolted on to a Flowmaster exhaust. SLP makes good headers and they come coated to my understanding. Kooks are pricey but they use the best quality steel for longevity


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am looking into getting some pacemakers for my '06 GTO. Unfortunately, i see that it removes the cat. That will make me fail emissions, or if I move to another state (which I am in 3 months, (Oklahoma), I will most likely fail their emissions test. Is this correct ? 

That means I'll have to purchase the Kooks where its road legal ?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

wiesman02 said:


> I am looking into getting some pacemakers for my '06 GTO. Unfortunately, i see that it removes the cat. That will make me fail emissions, or if I move to another state (which I am in 3 months, (Oklahoma), I will most likely fail their emissions test. Is this correct ?
> 
> That means I'll have to purchase the Kooks where its road legal ?


PM sent.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> PM sent.


Send me one too!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> Send me one too!


I just said to give a guy a call at a site that sells Kooks,you can get a better price than what they list them for if you call them.I don't think they are a sponsor so I can't name them...........pm sent.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I passed emmissions with catless. All you need is to turn off your rear O2s and get it tuned. It will pass!


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. One more question. What is the point in getting O2 extenders. What do they do ?


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> I just aid to give a guy a call at a site that sells Kooks,you can get a better price than what they list them for if you call them.I don't think they are a sponsor so I can't name them...........pm sent.


May I please a pm? lol


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ricekiller848 said:


> May I please a pm? lol


Sure,lol.


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

*Me too please!*



WanaGTO said:


> Send me one too!


That is the only reason I am holding back from putting LTs on mine. Not sure about the Texas state inspection. I sort of thought I could get the high flow cats, then when the inspection is done, replace the cats with the catless mids until the next year. Make sense?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

shiftR said:


> That is the only reason I am holding back from putting LTs on mine. Not sure about the Texas state inspection. I sort of thought I could get the high flow cats, then when the inspection is done, replace the cats with the catless mids until the next year. Make sense?


Just gut the catted mids. They will look factory but won't have anything in them. Visual inspection solved


----------



## 2slow2flurry-ous (Jul 30, 2009)

wiesman02 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. One more question. What is the point in getting O2 extenders. What do they do ?


When you do long tubes the oxygen sensors are mounted farther back in the exhaust, negating a longer harness for them.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

since were on the lt's subject and i'm about to order some kooks with off road mids in a week.. i was planning on 1 3/4" but am now wondering about 1 7/8". i'm going to have a ported intake and tb as well as volant cai, spintech 2.5" catback and a tune when i'm done, but i hear there's too much back pressure with the 1 7/8" if you dont have a turbo/sc or are running nitrous which i plan on doing after the lts probably a couple months later.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

millertime034 said:


> since were on the lt's subject and i'm about to order some kooks with off road mids in a week.. i was planning on 1 3/4" but am now wondering about 1 7/8". i'm going to have a ported intake and tb as well as volant cai, spintech 2.5" catback and a tune when i'm done, but i hear there's too much back pressure with the 1 7/8" if you dont have a turbo/sc or are running nitrous which i plan on doing after the lts probably a couple months later.


I see plenty of people with 1 3/4 headers with superchargers and whatnot,but you will see a minimal increase with 1 7/8 over the 1 3/4.


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

is the pacesetter or any LT a bolt on to the stock exhaust?? and is there any EGR?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Q8 GTO said:


> is the pacesetter or any LT a bolt on to the stock exhaust?? and is there any EGR?


The mid pipes that go with the headers bolt right up to the stock exhaust.


----------

